# Shicoff's Best?



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Listening to/watching him recently as Lensky (DG/Levine) and Rodolfo (Covent Garden DVD) has reminded me of how thrilling I've always found Neil Shicoff's voice. "Nervy" is a word often used to describe it, and to that I'd add "cantatorial" (much like Richard Tucker's). His recordings don't exactly make for "easy listening"; there's always an underlying dramatic tension to his phrasing, and of course the timbre itself is electric. If his voice has an unattractive aspect, I'd say it's that he has sometimes sounded as though he's singing with his nose blocked. It seems he placed his voice extremely "forward in the mask," which resulted in a bright, "pinging" sound but also a certain nasality. That's my perception, anyway, from watching him up close on DVD.

I voted for Lensky, because of the outstanding renditions on recordings, studio and live, of "Kuda, kuda" I've heard, Shicoff's is for me the most nuanced and heartbreaking. (I've also heard Gedda, Vargas, and Beczala.) I also feel his sound was perfect for the character.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I can also vote Lensky, I have always found him too... specific to satisfy me in the famous Italian lead roles. His Rodolfo and Alfredo seem too much out of style. And as much as I enjoy expressive vocal gestures, I don't neccessarily like when they are unmusical. So I'd rather hear him in diffrent repertoire than bel canto and even then he will often do things that give me quite mixed feelings. In Onegin I feel that way to much lesser extent, because it's somehow supporting tenor role and doesn't make the show all about him - then I can accept much more.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I will choose his Eleazar, even if he renounces sometimes to sing the cabaletta "Dieu m' éclaire fille chère" after his great moment with the "Rachel quand du Seigneur". 

It's a great role for him.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Aramis said:


> I can also vote Lensky, I have always found him too... specific to satisfy me in the famous Italian lead roles. His Rodolfo and Alfredo seem too much out of style. And as much as I enjoy expressive vocal gestures, I don't neccessarily like when they are unmusical. So I'd rather hear him in diffrent repertoire than bel canto and even then he will often do things that give me quite mixed feelings. In Onegin I feel that way to much lesser extent, because it's somehow supporting tenor role and doesn't make the show all about him - then I can accept much more.


I share your feelings up to a point. The one and only thing I miss in his BOHEME Rodolfo is the warmly Italianate sound of Pavarotti. I love his Alfredo on the DVD with Edita Gruberova because he creates a character very different from the somewhat shallow youth we often see, but I agree that some of it could have been more gracefully sung. I feel his talents were wasted in the part of the Duke of Mantua; I haven't heard his Edgardo (Teldec with Gruberova) but would probably feel the same about it. On the other hand, I remember a Met broadcast from about 2001 of LUISA MILLER with him, and I thought he was great -- but Rodolfo is a role in which I prefer a more dramatic approach, anyway.


----------



## Lucrezia (Nov 21, 2013)

I heard him live only a couple of days ago in Vienna Staatsoper Madama Butterfly and I can certainly say that either Pinkerton is not his forte or he has not been feeling well.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Lucrezia said:


> I heard him live only a couple of days ago in Vienna Staatsoper Madama Butterfly and I can certainly say that either Pinkerton is not his forte or he has not been feeling well.


Well, and he's 64 years old as well. Actually, I'm a little surprised he's still singing (though I suppose that, in view of Domingo's career, I shouldn't be).


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Hoffmann. It may or may not be his best but I think he defined a role that no one has bettered (sorry Jobin fans!)

He's done a great job in roles that have been mentioned but his Hoffman recording with Cambreling/Brussels Theatre de la Monnaie is I think, _*the*_ recording for Hoffmann (the role) but sadly, not Hoffmann (the opera).


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with what you say about his Alfredo in La Traviata, very geeky and very well sung/acted.

I loved his Rodolfo in La Boheme, that whole production and his Mimi in fact. He looks and played the poet to a 'T'. Yes, no one had the thrill of Pavarotti in that role except maybe Bergonzi. Then come the really great performers such as Bjorling, Di Stefano, Aragall and Leech. 

Shicoff's Lensky and Hoffmann are also super.

Lets celebrate a typical artist, unique, a real niche tenor....on a good day he sang and acted a dream.

What about his Vere in Britten's Billy Budd?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Yashin said:


> I agree with what you say about his Alfredo in La Traviata, very geeky and very well sung/acted.
> 
> I loved his Rodolfo in La Boheme, that whole production and his Mimi in fact. He looks and played the poet to a 'T'. Yes, no one had the thrill of Pavarotti in that role except maybe Bergonzi. Then come the really great performers such as Bjorling, Di Stefano, Aragall and Leech.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love that Covent Garden _Boheme_, too! In my opinion, it has everything: fine singing, intimacy, fine acting, genuine emotion. It even has a warm and compassionate Marcello in Thomas Allen.

I read where someone thought his Captain Vere wasn't very good, but I think the person who thought this just doesn't like or isn't used to Shicoff's highly emotional style.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Hoffmann. It may or may not be his best but I think he defined a role that no one has bettered (sorry Jobin fans!)
> 
> He's done a great job in roles that have been mentioned but his Hoffman recording with Cambreling/Brussels Theatre de la Monnaie is I think, _*the*_ recording for Hoffmann (the role) but sadly, not Hoffmann (the opera).


Thanks for the recommendation, as I was thinking of getting that Hoffmann recording, mainly because of Shicoff and because it has music that's not found on the Bonynge/Domingo version.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's another vote for Eleazar. One can hear in Shicoff's singing how close this role is to his heart, and it makes his portrayal especially moving.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, as I was thinking of getting that Hoffmann recording, mainly because of Shicoff and because it has music that's not found on the Bonynge/Domingo version.


Just keep in mind that Shicoff is the only reason to have it. If there's a great overall recording of this opera, I haven't listened to it. The Nagano/Lyon Opera recording may be the overall _pick of the bunch _. The audio is nice and clean as it was done in the 90s. Of course, it still has it's flaws and various omissions.
...worth a listen at least.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

As i recall, the problem with the Shicoff Hoffman. Cd is the very slow speed taken by the conductor. Dreary rather than dreamy. Take the scene early in act 1 in the bar....just boring. I prefer the Alagna recording , just!


----------

